# More responses from Contest thread



## Milbank_Marissa (Jul 14, 2016)

Hey all, Jack has a few more responses from the contest:



HackWork said:


> I would Milbank to come up with a way compliant with the NEC to install a PVC male adapter or SEU cable connector to the top of their meter pan.
> 
> Currently the only fitting available for the top of their meter pan is only listed for rigid pipe, which most likely constitutes a very small portions of today's installations. Having code compliant provisions for installing a PVC, SE, or even EMT connector would make sense since that is what is being installed.


We have a closed top “-O” style that has no opening. A Greenlee style punch could be used to open the top but any connector you use would need to be constructed in such a way that it doesn’t compromise our NEMA 3R rating (i.e. Myer’s Hub). This is very tricky due to the fact you are opening the top of the enclosure.



Going_Commando said:


> Other than stack metering I have only installed non-Milbank meter sockets a handful of times. They are the standard around here.
> 
> As far as pedestals go, we always build our own. I wouldn't mind using a pre-fabbed enclosure, for sure, but it seems site conditions are always different. The local POCO also wants the meter at 5' to center, so most of those pedestals aren't compliant or listed as an approved socket by the POCO. So out comes unistrut or PT, depending on the application. The only pedestal enclosures I have ever really messed with were for municipal street lighting, so I'm sure the city had more sway as far as what they wanted.


We can custom build these enclosures to accommodate the 5ft meter height required by utilities. That being said, many utilities have approved the standard height pedestals in lieu of minimum height requirements. If you can tell me who your serving utility is, we can let you know where we stand with them.



grizzlychaw said:


> Surface Mount Power Outlet
> U5000 series. It would be nice to see these with 3 nema 5-20's and 2 14-50r's.
> 
> They would make a hell of a compact temporary panel for the jobsite. It would sure beat lugging around an old heavy panel with bell boxes, in use covers and that whole mess that goes with supporting it, not to mention the weight of it, vs an almost perfect solution with that
> U5000 series


We can build this configuration in an unmetered enclosed control pedestal as opposed to standard U5000 RV style. We can customize these to put whatever receptacles you want inside with sloped front in-use front door so it can be closed and locked while-in-use.



sbrn33 said:


> I would like to use their peds also, problem is no one stocks them and they are expensive as hell.


While it is true the material cost of a pedestal is higher than the individual components, when you calculate how much you will save in labor to install, you will find the total owning cost is in most cases actually less.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Milbank_Marissa said:


> Hey all, Jack has a few more responses from the contest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That won't work, a Myers hub is the same as the standard meter hub in that it is only made for (and listed for) rigid.

So Milbank will not make (or have made) the product that many of us are looking for? 

This is one of those situations in which the manufacturer is completely out of touch with the real world, and how their products are used. 

Your main product, a meter pan, does not have a code compliant way to attach the raceway or cable that is used in 95%+ of the installations it is used in.

A standard meter hub that would accept glued-in PVC pipe or threaded connectors would solve this, and that is what we are asking for.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That won't work, a Myers hub is the same as the standard meter hub in that it is only made for (and listed for) rigid.
> 
> So Milbank will not make (or have made) the product that many of us are looking for?
> 
> ...


https://www.storeseven.com/carlonmhuba-200unthreadedconduithub2inpvcgray.aspx

wouldn't this do it?

i'm trying to find listing

there's a UNSPSC 39131707 Electrical conduit coupling, i've never heard of UNSPSC but it looks like it might be a global listing agency


and if it isn't listed, there is a section in the code that talks about ability to use discretion when there are no products made to comply with the code. discretion probably isn't the right word, but i think it's something like that. i've never had an inspector check couplings for UL stamps before.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> https://www.storeseven.com/carlonmhuba-200unthreadedconduithub2inpvcgray.aspx
> 
> wouldn't this do it?
> 
> i'm trying to find listing


Yes, that would work for PVC. But that is only listed for Canada.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Yes, that would work for PVC. But that is only listed for Canada.


your AHJ doesn't trust the Canuck huh?

NEC2017

*Listed.* Equipment, materials, or services included in a list published by an organization that is acceptable to the authority having jurisdiction and concerned with evaluation of products or services, that maintains periodic inspection of production of listed equipment or materials or periodic evaluation of services, and whose listing states that either the equipment, material, or service meets appropriate designated standards or has been tested and found suitable for a specified purpose. (CMP-1)

*352.6 Listing Requirements.* PVC conduit, factory elbows, and associated fittings shall be listed.

i don't see what the problem is with canadian listing, your AHJ doesn't approve?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> i don't see what the problem is with canadian listing, your AHJ doesn't approve?


My AHJ has never said a word about it.

I am asking Milbank to either make, or have made, a product to use with their meters that is code compliant for the way their meters are almost always installed.

The PVC fitting that you posted has been discussed in many other threads and is a different topic.


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

HackWork said:


> My AHJ has never said a word about it.
> 
> I am asking Milbank to either make, or have made, a product to use with their meters that is code compliant for the way their meters are almost always installed.
> 
> The PVC fitting that you posted has been discussed in many other threads and is a different topic.


i'll try to find the old thread, i don't see the problem.


and for the SE cable you could use their blank enclosure and use a sealing ring with a weathertite SE connector and a locknut on the inside. 













i believe all of those options are code compliant and they are the best i know of for those wiring methods coming into the top of the enclosure, with that pvc hub i would use a meter base that comes with the raised knockout(the normal style thats also for a rigid hub of the same style)


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> i'll try to find the old thread, i don't see the problem.
> 
> 
> and for the SE cable you could use their blank enclosure and use a sealing ring with a weathertite SE connector and a locknut on the inside.
> ...


We all know about these options, we have been discussing this for over a decade. We want something made for the purpose instead of cobbling things together. Many people are looking for Milbank to make, or have made, the proper products. Milbank asked us what we wanted, this is it.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Wiresmith said:


> your AHJ doesn't trust the Canuck huh?


 @HackWork, give me your AHJ 's home phone number, I'll get this straightened out in 2 minutes for you. :wink:


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

HackWork said:


> We all know about these options, we have been discussing this for over a decade. We want something made for the purpose instead of cobbling things together. Many people are looking for Milbank to make, or have made, the proper products. Milbank asked us what we wanted, this is it.


Why even make anything new? They can just get their current hubs listed for use with the threads on connectors.














Nevermind...... it's probably because that would never work safely.



:vs_laugh:


----------

